# Goat Tote?



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have seen alot of people at shows with "goat totes". I am looking for the one, but I cannot find the name brand or something to look up. The ones that I saw and like were made of aluminum, and were mostly solid up the sides. They also said "Popper" on the back. Does anyone know where I can find these? Does anyone have one, and have anything to say about it?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know what you are talking about.

http://www.vittetoe.com/showstopper/showtopper.htm

Hopefully this will help.

I use a topper on my truck. I can not afford these. :shocked:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, That is what I was looking for. I had no idea that they were that expensive :shocked: I guess we will not be getting one of those any time soon! :sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are very expensive  They sell goat tote's at TSC, but they are $400. If you check craigslist, you might be able to find a used one. We're trying to find a trailer that we can build a pen/tote to put on for my kids 4-H goats, so I am constantly checking craigslist right now...nothing like waiting until the last minute ::smacking head on desk:: lol


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

sweetgoats, I know this is irrelevent to the subject, but I LOVE the goats in your sig!


----------

